# June 2014 Member Monthly Giveaway! winner - fool4fish1226



## Jim (Jun 3, 2014)

This contest starts today and ends June 10, 2014.

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

*Rules:* *Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in May 2014 your'e eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

*All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN. It will go by the order you respond in.*

This months winner is going to receive a Koppers Live Target Minnow Baitball Popper in the Silver Green Color. This looks like one awesome popper!







https://www.landbigfish.com/Koppers-Fishing/Koppers-Fishing-Live-Target-Glass-Minnow-Baitball-Popper.cfm


----------



## Ringo Steele (Jun 3, 2014)

In!


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 3, 2014)

In


----------



## SumDumGuy (Jun 3, 2014)

IN


----------



## Y_J (Jun 3, 2014)

In


----------



## He Reigns (Jun 3, 2014)

In


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 4, 2014)

in


----------



## lswoody (Jun 4, 2014)

IN!!! Very nice prize!!!


----------



## longshot (Jun 4, 2014)

In


----------



## New River Rat (Jun 4, 2014)

In


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 5, 2014)

IN :beer:


----------



## Moedaddy (Jun 5, 2014)

IN


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 6, 2014)

Sweet prize. IN!!!!


----------



## icepounder (Jun 6, 2014)

In .. =D>


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 6, 2014)

In


----------



## bassinmoon (Jun 6, 2014)

In


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 6, 2014)

In


----------



## AroostookAngler (Jun 7, 2014)

In


----------



## Jeeper (Jun 8, 2014)

In


----------



## Abraham (Jun 8, 2014)

In


----------



## El_Guapo (Jun 8, 2014)

In!


----------



## Tanzini (Jun 8, 2014)

In


----------



## rscottp (Jun 10, 2014)

in


----------



## earl60446 (Jun 10, 2014)

IN


----------



## fender66 (Jun 10, 2014)

In......


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 10, 2014)

IN!!!


----------



## Jim (Jun 11, 2014)

Winner Winner Fried Fish dinner! Random.org picked #10 making fool4fish1226 this months winner.

Congrats man!


----------



## fender66 (Jun 11, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=355433#p355433 said:


> Jim » 59 minutes ago[/url]"]Winner Winner Fried Fish dinner! Random.org picked #10 making fool4fish1226 this months winner.
> 
> Congrats man!




HE CHEATED! :mrgreen: 

Awe....congrats man!


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 11, 2014)

=D> Quite a nice price!!


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 11, 2014)

congrats =D>


----------



## Moedaddy (Jun 11, 2014)

Way to go f4f!!!!


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 11, 2014)

Congrats.


----------



## Y_J (Jun 12, 2014)

Congrats buddy =D>


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 14, 2014)

Very Cool PM sent


----------

